
Ubuntu’s bash and Linux command line coming to Windows 10 - joeyespo
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/ubuntus-bash-and-linux-command-line-coming-to-windows-10/
======
foolshdropout
Cygwin has been around for at least a decade or more.....

